# New Pics - June 2, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun02/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just don't know how you do it!!!!! Lots of cuties there...........


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That poor pigeon. I feel so sorry for it with all its feathers lost and that crooked foot. I hope it makes it.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey Terry, why do you have so many ducks and ducklings? Is it that time of the year when a lot of ducks need help?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

The ducklings, and the bunnies are just lovely.


Peep & FT's babies are coming along really nice!  

Oh, the poor pigeon, he looks like he is at the end of his rope, looking so sad. I'm sure your wonderful loving and supportive care will do wonders for him. Please update us tomorrow on how this little fellow is doing. I'm sure he has seen the worst life has to offer, now he will see the best....God willing.

I'm going to be thinking about this poor little guy and praying for a great recovery.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You definately have you hands full, you're a blessing to all your patients. I feel for that poor lil pidgie, I hope all goes well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All and thanks for having a look.

David .. yes it is that time of year .. baby bird season. Some of the ducklings were Easter ducklings that people got and no longer wanted others are ducklings hatched in school classrooms with no place to go and others are orphans from lakes/ponds/parks in my area.

I, too, hope the young pigeon will be OK. It was just eaten up with mites and pigeon flies on arrival. Those are gone now and the little one has eaten well, been started on canker meds just in case, and seems to be pretty content now.

I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The feathers on Peep and FT's babies look so soft and silky! What fine healthy babies you have there!

Hope that pigeon is on the road to good health. He sure had a hard time of it!

All those ducklings are ADORABLE!!!!! I think I'd be spending all my time just watching them!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

How do you recognize Pox, especially with all of the other things wrong with that sweet lil guy.

Poor Baby!

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the pictures. The fledgling pigeon sure has seen its share of poor health already in its young life. Hope everything goes well for him.

You are a remarkable woman.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather said:


> How do you recognize Pox, especially with all of the other things wrong with that sweet lil guy. Feather


Hi Feather,

I'm not sure yet whether the youngster has pox or not but the crusty, wart like growths at the base of the beak and under the eye make me very suspicious .. you can see them pretty well in this photo: http://www.rims.net/2006Jun02/target2.html

I'm going to be doing a serious clean up on the bird today and will know better once that has been done. The youngster had been fed mushed up worms by the original finder, so those spots may be dried out worm mush and not pox at all.

These pictures, however, were definitely pox in a young pigeon: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov22.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

We will be waiting on a hopeful update on the young pigeon. 

Thanks for all your tender, loving care for this bird as well as all the others that come your way.


----------

